# 2000 VW Jetta 2.0L What is the best oil for it ?



## GT1000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I just recently bought a used VW jetta which had 256 xxx kms on it. 
This car needs an oil change for sure ,but i dont have the owner's manual to check what oil it uses. What do you guys recommand for a high mileage car like this. I heard 10 w 30 is fine. Is that true? Does it have to be a synthetic oil? or can it be regular 
thx


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 2000 VW Jetta 2.0L What is the best oil for it ? (GT1000)*

The owner's manual likely says 5W-40.
An oil update that VW put out in 2004 said to use VW 502.00 rated oil for gasoline engines from 1998 on.
Since Canada engines were likely the same as those in the US, these oil recommendations are likely the same in Canada. Note that oils meeting the above specifications are only available in synthetic, although not all synthetic oils meet the above specifications.


----------



## mk4living (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: 2000 VW Jetta 2.0L What is the best oil for it ? (tjl)*

my repair manual says 5w 30. I use mobil 1 syntetic its really good but im not sure if it meets the specification. anybody know?


----------



## DiscoMonkey (Mar 31, 2002)

castrol syntec 5w40 meets VW spec. was just on sale at Crappy Tire.


----------



## mk4living (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: (DiscoMonkey)*

Thank you. Ive just bought mobil 1 0w 40 also meets the vw spec


----------

